# Installation problems w/ Battle For middle earth



## Adamska (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello, I'm haveing a problem with my Battle For middle earth installation. It goes all good at first but when i get to the 2nd Disc at 33% it says it cant find a file, something called Big_movie with alpha or something. Please help


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

See this faq from EA about the problem
big movie install problem


----------



## Adamska (Jun 21, 2005)

it was helpful for you to reply but.. it has not helped me


----------



## uthanatos (Jun 25, 2005)

well, 
i had a similar problem with the dvd of the game. a folowed this steps and i made it work. i hope it will work for you too



1. Double-click My Computer.
2. Right-click on the Local Disk C and choose Open.
3. Right-click inside the window and select New, and then Folder.
4. Name the folder Disk Images it is important that the name has a space in it.
5. Double-Click the new Disk Images folder to open it.
6. Right-click inside the window and select New, and then Folder.
7. Name this folder Disk1.
8. Repeat steps 6 and 7 while substituting Disk1 for Disk2 it is important to note there must not be a space between "Disk" and the number.
9. Insert Disk 1 of Need for Speed: Underground 2 into your CD-Rom drive and if the autoplay starts, cancel it.
10. Double-click My Computer to open it.
11. Right-click on your CD-ROM drive and choose Open.
12. When you see the contents of the disk in the Window, click on Edit at the top of the window and choose Select All.
13. All the contents of the disk should now be highlighted, click on Edit at the top of the window again and choose Copy.
14. Open the Disk1 folder you created under C:\Disk Images; click on Edit at the top of the window and choose Paste. This will copy the contents of the CD into the Disk1 folder.
15. Repeat steps 9 through 14 for the remaining disks until you have copied each disk into its apropriate folder.
16. Once all the disks have been copied, remove ALL CDs from any drives.
17. Open the Disk1 folder under Disk Images and double-click on autorun.exe to start the installation.
18. To save disk space, you can delete the Disk Images folders after the installation has completed.


If it works, have fun!!


----------



## Adamska (Jun 21, 2005)

uthanatos said:


> 9. Insert Disk 1 of Need for Speed: Underground 2 into your CD-Rom drive and if the autoplay starts, cancel it.


What do you mean NFS Underground 2?
And there are four disks do I just name four other folders?


----------



## uthanatos (Jun 25, 2005)

It was a solution given from EA for NFS but it works for bfme too. 


And yes y ou have to name folders for the other disk too


Disk2 etc.


----------



## Adamska (Jun 21, 2005)

k thanks I got It working


----------

